# Logik LDR v2



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi,
Went to Currys today to return my misbehaving Philips box. Was recommended a new Logik but didnt think to check whether this can be controlled by Tivo. I will give the Freeview codes a go, but does anybody know if any existing codes work?
Thanks,


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Hi,
> Went to Currys today to return my misbehaving Philips box. Was recommended a new Logik but didnt think to check whether this can be controlled by Tivo. I will give the Freeview codes a go, but does anybody know if any existing codes work?
> 
> Thanks,


Perhaps another trip to Currys for a refund followed by a trip to Argos for the BN version of their Wharfedale Freeview box would now be in order?


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

I shall give this one a go first as it very small and can be mounted horizontally, vertically or even on the back of the television using a dongle. Are you marketing director for Argos by any chance?


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

If there are no codes, what's the chance of getting the codes uploaded by Xmas, Gary? I have a Pronto. I could also do the Hitachi (from Argos!) at the same time if anybody needs those codes.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> If there are no codes, what's the chance of getting the codes uploaded by Xmas, Gary? I have a Pronto. I could also do the Hitachi (from Argos!) at the same time if anybody needs those codes.


You didn't say you had a Pronto. In that case you can have codes for whatever Freeview box you like provided you capture them and once Gary gets round to processing the file and providing it to Tivo. The Hitachi sounds a good idea while you are at it. In fact why not go to a Currys and Comet superstore and capture the codes for any Freeview boxes there for which remotes with batteries are available. :up:

However I think there is a several days lag on these things by the time codes have got to Gary then to Tivo and are sent back again. So I wouldn't hold your breath on them appearing prior to the New Year.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Yeah, didn't think about it at the time.

Presumably it's just a case of copying the channel up and down codes?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Presumably it's just a case of copying the channel up and down codes?


And the codes for 0 to 9 of course plus Select I think.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Of course. Up and down won't do anything! 

I've now tried the Logik code and the freeview codes and nothing works, so out with the Pronto. So much for getting this sorted by Xmas. Oh well...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Of course. Up and down won't do anything!


Yes Up/Down on the Tivo remote is just turned in to sending the Freeview box the full IR channel number for the actual next channel number up or down on your Channels I Receive list and not its own native channel up or channel down code.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Codes done for both boxes and on the way to Gary (in a form I hope he can use!). Seasons greetings to all.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Codes done for both boxes and on the way to Gary (in a form I hope he can use!). Seasons greetings to all.


Its a shame that in Cornwall you are so far away from the guy in Scotland with the Freeview box that only Lidl seem to sell.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Posting his remote does seem a bit extreme, but if the worst comes to the worst...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Posting his remote does seem a bit extreme, but if the worst comes to the worst...


Unless you have a Lidl near by. But then I don't think Lidl put the product out on display or with batteries in it.......................................


----------



## keithclements (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if codes for the Logik LDR v2 will be available in the near future? We've just brought one of them and neither the Logik code nor any of the Freeview codes TIVO offers seem to work with it.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

I discovered one of the generic Tivo codes works fine (set top box, Tivo).

Now, if you can tell me how to get Digiguide working on an unsubbed Tivo...


----------



## keithclements (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Matt. 88881 seems to work.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

Just in case anyone's interested, the latest Which? coming out tomorrow (May 3) rates the Logik LDR1 (repeat 1) as the third best box on the market but says the Logik Vesa Digital TV Receiver (aka TVonics MDR-200) is by far the best, way ahead of any others. Quote: "This was the best set-top box on test and is the only one worth buying."

Extravagant praise. I've no idea whether it's justified.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

The 8888x codes under TiVo are beta ones and won't be there indefinitely. I'll get them put into the proper place soon.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

rwtomkins said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, the latest Which? coming out tomorrow (May 3) rates the Logik LDR1 (repeat 1) as the third best box on the market but says the Logik Vesa Digital TV Receiver (aka TVonics MDR-200) is by far the best, way ahead of any others. Quote: "This was the best set-top box on test and is the only one worth buying."
> 
> Extravagant praise. I've no idea whether it's justified.


Well I bet the Logik/TVonics marketing boys are pleased anyway.

It seems unlike Which to make such definitive comments. It sounds vaguely like somebody who actually knows what they are talking about (also very rare for Which) actually wrote the article.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Has anyone had a play with the Logik/TVonics PVRs? They look well designed and built but i've no idea what the PVR software would be like.


----------



## jaymaster (Jul 1, 2007)

I bought a Logik LDR v2 Freeview set top box at the weekend (40 quid a t dixons) and had the problem comnnecting to Tivo. i rang the Tivo helpline to no avail. In the end I used the Tivo freeview codes which are 888801 rather thamn the usual 200001. has been working fine since.


----------



## jrg (May 26, 2002)

jaymaster said:


> I bought a Logik LDR v2 Freeview set top box at the weekend (40 quid a t dixons)


Can its auto-update and suspend features (if it has any) all be disabled?


----------



## pjbcorbyn (Dec 11, 2005)

I have just bought a Logik vesa and can't get it to work. How can i select the 888801 code?


----------



## i_c_bradley (Apr 24, 2004)

The 8888x codes are under 'Tivo' in the STB codes.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Deadslow said:


> Hi,
> Went to Currys today to return my misbehaving Philips box. Was recommended a new Logik but didn't think to check whether this can be controlled by Tivo. I will give the "Freeview" codes a go, but does anybody know if any existing codes work?
> Thanks,


just bought one on these in Curry.Digital sale did you ever find the codes?

I don't know why the full thread wasn't displayed before I posted! Strange!

I'll try 8888x


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

einstein said:


> just bought one on these in Curry.Digital sale did you ever find the codes?


See posts 21, 23 and 24 of the thread where the answer seems to be given.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> See posts 21, 23 and 24 of the thread where the answer seems to be given.


thanks Pete, for some reason, when I first read the thread, only the first two posts were dispalyed. I then re-edited my post.

and to confirm The 88881 codes under 'Tivo' in the STB codes still works. Although I had to use the IR dongle attached to my STB to work with the Front IR Blaster. In the next few weeks, I'll hide the STB and stick to my TV, and use the IR wands, to reduce clutter around my TV setup in the lounge.


----------

